
Show HN: Vime – build and customize your own media player on the web (OSS) - rahim_alwer
https://github.com/vime-js/vime
======
pdxandi
This looks amazing and really polished. Congratulations!

What inspired you to create this player? How does it compare to other open
source players like Video.js or Plyr?

